# nabba universe 08



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

heres the poster for the nabba universe..










whos going to watch or compete?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm going to watch - support for the guys from the gym who are competing.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

we got twenty odd, brash, loud yorkshire types going along that'll be quiet and unassuming unless they see someone onstage that they know. truely believe it to be the best show of the year. it'll be interesting to see how the british guys do, and the ladies, of course...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i will be there with hubby to support everyone from britain especially andy polhill from scotland!!!!!

if you see me there come and say hello i wont bite unless im eating something and you get too close to my mouth ha ha


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Bodyworks said:


> we got twenty odd, brash, loud yorkshire types going along that'll be quiet and unassuming unless they see someone onstage that they know. truely believe it to be the best show of the year. it'll be interesting to see how the british guys do, and the ladies, of course...


Nice avatar!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be there with a Gasp/Better Bodies/Extreme Nutrition stall which means I'll probably see bugg3r all as usual but will be rooting for our Rach (Betty Boo), Duncan Turner, Paul George and Mike Sheridan.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone I don't see to often too, especially you Av!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone I don't see to often too, especially you Av!


is it cos i own you £20?? ha ha i wont run away with it.pmsl

or you want me to give your bum a squeeze as usual?


----------



## ShortBusDriver1969 (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to go each year when it was held in Croydon, made a good weekend away for me.

sort of lost all contact with the competeing side these days :-(


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO RACHEL!!!!

& everybody else of course!

& watch out for David Dahan in class 4: good chance to take his class this year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck to all the guys and gals competing this weekend...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rach - all the best for tomorrow if you get chance to read this.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck to everyone competing - especially racheal grice who if previous appearances are anything to go by should be looking absolutely amazing.

also good luck to former musclechat memeber paul george who will be competing in the pro class!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

photos are up in gallery section over on my board..rippedglutes.net


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, went to the universe pre judge,dont know any of the results?,but thought Andy James had great ballance and looked good.class 4 had a couple of good Brazilian competiters,too if you know the results please post them.

yours freddee.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

here is a complilation of wee tiny clips i took of the some of the women. its not much but its better than none ha ha


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Great. Check out The UK's leading suppliers of food & sports supplements for improved health and sports performance.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Very good Viv, you've hijacked a thread about one of my friends winning Miss Universe and earned yourself a ban.

We've all heard of Ultimate Nutrition, didn't they go bust? Anyway, they were old news 10 years ago and still are, keep trying elsewhere.


----------



## scottishgaz (Apr 5, 2007)

would just like to congratulate RACHEL on here recent win at the uni

awesome physique with class a well deserved win and i think that all other female competitors should aspire to her ..

all the best for the future Rachel

Gary

x


----------



## Gartung Yura (Oct 11, 2008)

Foto http://www.nabba-rus.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=5&page=2

**EDIT** fixed the link for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

scottishgaz said:


> would just like to congratulate RACHEL on here recent win at the uni
> 
> awesome physique with class a well deserved win and i think that all other female competitors should aspire to her ..
> 
> ...


hi gary

thank you for that, i dont know about all female competitors aspiring to look like me though! i think everyone should play to there own strong points.

either way thank you again

rach xx


----------

